# Southwest Spyder recurve bow aka "Sage 2"



## betsybug (Jan 22, 2017)

I have searched the forums and it looks like there is only 1 thread that goes into some detail on the Southwest Spyder bow (sorry, I'm too new here to be able to post a link to the thread).

a) Why is that? Too new or just not popular or not as good as the Samick Sage?

b) Am I correct in understanding that the Sage and Spyder limbs can be interchangeably used?

I'm interested to hear more opinions of the Spyder especially as an alternative to the Sage.


----------



## penumbra (Aug 23, 2016)

I have a Samick Sage that wears a set of 30# Spyder limbs. I used a different set of limb bolts from Spyder. I have to to you that my Spyder limbs have better fit and finish than my 40# Sage limbs. The unit is a great shooter and performs as well of better than most of my more expensive bows.


----------



## KKL (Jun 1, 2016)

It's a great bow! Very beautiful and well made. The riser has a comfortable grip. The edges are more rounded as compared to the samick sage. The limbs are interchangeable. I think it's nicer looking than the sage.


----------



## KKL (Jun 1, 2016)

And Southeast Archery has great customer service.


----------



## betsybug (Jan 22, 2017)

KKL said:


> And Southeast Archery has great customer service.


That's good to hear. I'm just now agonising which way to go - Sage or Spyder. This is for target practice.


----------



## penumbra (Aug 23, 2016)

I plan to get a Spyder and gift my Sage to a friend just starting out.


----------



## KKL (Jun 1, 2016)

The Spyder is truly better looking due to the rounded edges and the flush limb bolts.


----------



## KKL (Jun 1, 2016)

Spyder


----------



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

Looks like the same factory makes them both... Just with different levels of finish?


----------



## betsybug (Jan 22, 2017)

KKL said:


> ....and the flush limb bolts.


Certainly better aesthetically but you need the right Allen key whereas we all have the proper tools for the Sage - fingers and thumb!


----------



## KKL (Jun 1, 2016)

Ya the designers of the Sage designed the Spyder. It's more comfortable in the hand in my opinion.


----------



## ermont (Aug 26, 2011)

I've got a light Spyder I use for form work. Best $145 I've spent.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

interesting, my samick sage I had I gave to my younger cousin to introduce him to archery, I'm wanting another cheap take-down bow for a backup...where would you purchase this?


----------



## betsybug (Jan 22, 2017)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> interesting, my samick sage I had I gave to my younger cousin to introduce him to archery, I'm wanting another cheap take-down bow for a backup...where would you purchase this?


Try: southwestarcheryusa (dot) com


----------



## betsybug (Jan 22, 2017)

ermont said:


> I've got a light Spyder I use for form work. Best $145 I've spent.


What poundage do you use?


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

betsybug said:


> Try: southwestarcheryusa (dot) com


I found them on eBay , and just ordered one with 50# limbs  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## betsybug (Jan 22, 2017)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> I found them on eBay , and just ordered one with 50# limbs


Yes, Southwest sells on ebay and Amazon too.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

betsybug said:


> Yes, Southwest sells on ebay and Amazon too.


yessir, they even PM'ed me and offered to set my preferred brace height and preferred nocking point, install silencers for free of charge.....pretty cool of them to do


----------



## fieldnfeathers (Nov 7, 2013)

Been looking at these. Really like the looks and price of the TigerShark as well. I want a bow that I don't care as much about the finish on to use here in the desert. The rocks and geography here is just terrible on bows.


----------



## betsybug (Jan 22, 2017)

What's the difference between the Spyder and the Tigershark? Which will be more suitable for target practice and form work?


----------



## fieldnfeathers (Nov 7, 2013)

betsybug said:


> What's the difference between the Spyder and the Tigershark? Which will be more suitable for target practice and form work?


Riser is a bit "fancier". Black bushings instead of gold. Other than that, not sure. They both appear as though would serve the same purpose.


----------



## jmance1 (May 5, 2017)

Hello all, Can anyone tell me if the limb bolts for the Samik Sage are compatible with the Spyder takedown bow?


----------

